# The journey to becoming a 100kg cardio machine....hopefully



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey people,

Right I'm a 38 year old fitness fanatic looking for a new direction and focus for 2010. I've been exercising in one form or another for twenty years now, mainly Bodybuilding, Boxing and Long distance running which is where i guess you could say was my best achievement when i ran my only ever marathon (just for the crack) in a time of 2hrs 46mins although that was quite a while ago now.

My training just seems to be getting a bit stale now and had no real progress in the gym for a very long time so looking to change a few fings and even start doin squats and deadlift again cos i have been running scared of them for 15 years now due to the pain that it caused to my back...time to man up and grow a pair me thinks.

Goals for 2010 are to improve my diet, improve my cardio, raw bench 140kg and to weigh 100kg of lean, ripped muscle. My P.B on bench to date is 135kg but havent managed that for a while and i fluctuate in weight from 90kg to 95kg as my weakness is junkfood which i eat all year round....thats got to change though.

Wot to expect...probably a slow start, lots of nothing, many failed lifts, few PB's, frequent bad days in the gym and no real results and perhaps every once a while something will happen to make me understand why i even bother....well fingers crossed anyway.

This is me last year at about 90kg. Slightly more fleshy than this at present.


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Day one...mon 4th jan.

Flat bench press.

60kg x 12

100kg x 9

100kg x 9

Dumbell press.

70lbs x 10

70lbs x 10

Dumbell flys.

70lbs x 10

70lbs x 10

Squats.

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

Leg curls.

72kg x 10

85kg x 10

Reverse leg curls.

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

Deadlift.

40kg x 10

62kg x 10

87kg x 10

Bent over rows.

40kg x 12

62kg x 10

62kg x 10

Single arm rows.

100lbs x 10

100lbs x 10

Front shoulder press.

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Seated dumbell press.

70lbs x 10

70lbs x 10

Lateral raises.

40lbs x 10

40lbs x 10

Abdominal machine assisted twists.

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

Abdominal knee twists.

25 x 2 sets

Hyperextensions.

10 x 2 sets.


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

As you can see the first few sessions will be light so i can find my feet again.

Felt like the xmas break has messed me up a bit and still have a shoulder injury that i have been carrying for a month or so now so not totally confident doing big lifts....just hoping it will be 100% soon.

Weighed in at 96kg but feel fat and deffo got a xmas gut that needs to come off pronto


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Day 2, Tues 5th jan.

Was meant to be the first day back on the cardio but guess what.....I got snowed in. Gutted, great start.lol.

Anyway to compensate i spent two hours building a snowman.



Seem to be getiing a cold now but i will deffo be in the gym tomorrow


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Day 3, Wed 6th jan.

Leg press.

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Leg curls.

75kg x 10

80kg x 10

92kg x 10

Calf raises.

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Chin ups.

25 reps

19 reps

V bar pull ups.

17 reps

13 reps

Seated rows.

95kg x 10

100kg x 10

Incline bench press.

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

Dumbell press.

70lbs x 10

70lbs x 10

Hang and clean barbell press.

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Shoulder shrugs.

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Hyperextensions.

10 x 3 sets

Decline sit ups.

15 x 3 sets

Abdominal twist with barbell.

25 x 3 sets.


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Again taking it slow at first...weighed 99kg at the end of the session but started back on the creatine and whey on monday so that explains that and still havent started to get rid of the xmas gut yet.


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Day 4, Thurs 7th Jan.

5 mins warm up and stretch.

5 mins skipping rope.

5 x 3 minutes punchbags. (Good constant tempo)

5 x 1 minute punchbags. (Going all out)

Cardio workout.

This was a 50 metre sprint then a slow jog back to the station where i do 10 reps of an exercise then back into the sprint then jog back round fto do 10 reps of something else then off again until completed.

10 x burpees

Sprint

10 x chinups

Sprint

10 x starjumps

Sprint

10 x burpees

Sprint

10 x pullups

Sprint

10 x starjumps

Sprint

10 x burpees

Sprint

10 x v-bar pull ups

Sprint

10 x starjumps

Sprint.

Took me 8 mins 20 secs.

Abs.

5 x 50 various variations of sit ups and crunches.

Felt slow and rusty today especially on the bags but not done it for two weeks so was to be expected.

Weighed 99kg...still overweight tho so doesnt count.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8 you carry 90kilo well .so you are looking to gain ten kilo of lean muscle tissue ? thats a lot of muscle realisticly its going to take you a while ,

consistancy and paitience will be the key .

oh nice snowman


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice lifts man. Looks like you have worked hard to come this far :

~Goodluck for the future


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Day 5, Friday 8th jan.

Called in sick at work, not feeling well at all so needless to say wont be going in the gym either.

Extremely gutted about this, not the best start to a journal. I will get there though, might go and train sunday if i have recovered:smash:


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

FAT BOY said:


> hello m8 you carry 90kilo well .so you are looking to gain ten kilo of lean muscle tissue ? thats a lot of muscle realisticly its going to take you a while ,
> 
> consistancy and paitience will be the key .
> 
> oh nice snowman


Cheers dude much appreciated.

Yep I know but still going to try, got nothing else to do.layball:

Wanna hit the 140 bench by the end of the year tho and not be too far off the 100k. Need to get on the diet thing pronto cos i havent done much about it yet.:ranger:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

goals are always good m8 its what keeps us going i have seen people make tremendous gains when they put it all together.


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Day 6, Monday 11th jan.

Flat bench press.

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 11

Dumbell press.

75lbs x 10

75lbs x 10

Dumbell flys.

70lbs x 11

70lbs x 11

Squats.

50kg x 10

70kg x 10

90kg x 10

Leg curls.

87kg x 10

95kg x 10

Reverse leg curls.

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

Deadlift.

50kg x 10

70kg x 10

100kg x 10

Bent over rows.

50kg x 10

65kg x 10

65kg x 10

Single arm rows.

100lbs x 10

100lbs x 10

Front shoulder press.

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

30kg x 10

Lateral raises.

40lbs x 10

40lbs x 10

Hyperextensions.

10 x 2 sets.

Weighed in at 99kg again but still flesy, a few gains but still finding my feet so not getting too excited and my shoulder is still not right.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thats 1 hell of a training session mate. Why so much ?


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

hulksta said:


> Thats 1 hell of a training session mate. Why so much ?


Just trying something different, wanted to do more compound exercises and rather than hitting bodyparts once a week i wanted to hit them 3 times a week using different exercises. In order to do this i need to do an all over body workout but some isolation exercises like biceps and triceps have been sacrificed.

Just going to try it for a couple oh month and see if it is any good, only takes an hour and 15 minutes to complete anyway as sets are reduced.:nod:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

100K CARDIOMACHINE said:


> Day 6, Monday 11th jan.
> 
> Flat bench press.
> 
> ...


If i was doing your routine i would take alot of it out. I would do something like this. All at 5 sets. I just think its too much mate. But goodluck anyway.

bench press - 1 week flat- 1 week incline

shoulder press

squats/deads

bentover rows

biceps

triceps

abs


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Cheers for the input, just goin to see what happens i can always change it up at a a later date.


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Just going to post up some measurements before i get started on my diet and before i start to see any gains so i know what they are.....if any.

Height. 6ft2

Weight. 99kg.

Chest. 45inches

Biceps. 16inches

Waist. 36inches (oops)izza: 

Thighs. 25inches

Calfs. 16inches

Shocked about the belly...usually 34 so gotta get on my diet pronto.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

No Point in going to the gym if your not feeling well, you'll only have a bad workout which effects you mentally and stress your system further which will slow your healing down.

You've got to listen to what your body says at times like this.


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm okay now just got a niggle in my shoulder from god knows what.....just taking it easy with it as i dont want to totally neglect it.


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Day 7, Tues 12th jan.

5 mins warm up and stretch.

5 x 3 minutes punchbags. (Good constant tempo)

5 x 1 minute punchbags. (Going all out)

Cardio workout.

This was a 50 metre sprint then a slow jog back to the station where i do 10 reps of an exercise then back into the sprint then jog back round fto do 10 reps of something else then off again until completed.

10 x burpees

Sprint

10 x chinups

Sprint

10 x starjumps

Sprint

10 x burpees

Sprint

10 x pullups

Sprint

10 x starjumps

Sprint

10 x burpees

Sprint

10 x v-bar pull ups

Sprint

10 x starjumps

Sprint.

Took me 8 mins 14 secs.

Abs.

5 x 50 various sit up and crunch variations.

Weighed 99kg.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

It's not often I see circuits in the training journals on here - reminds me of our winter conditioning that we'd do when I was an athlete. Nice to see you doing them tbh.


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Phill said:


> It's not often I see circuits in the training journals on here - reminds me of our winter conditioning that we'd do when I was an athlete. Nice to see you doing them tbh.


Cheers pal, just wanted to document everything i'm doing to see how i develop...plus you gotta do some cardio - no point looking just looking fit.:lift:


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Day 8. Wed 13th jan.

Chin ups.

27 reps

20 reps

V bar pull ups.

19 reps

14 reps

Wide grip pulldowns.

70kg x 10

75kg x 10

Flat bench press.

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

105kg x 10

Incline bench press.

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 10

Hang and clean barbell press.

50kg x 10

52kg x 10

52kg x 10

Shoulder shrugs.

52kg x 10

52kg x 10

Leg press.

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

Leg curls.

87kg x 10

95kg x 10

Calf raises.

75kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

Hyperextensions.

10 x 3 sets

Side knee raises.

25 x 3

Abdominal machine twists.

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

Felt quite strong today but i weighed in a 101.6kg (16st) thats a lifetime heaviest for me so its a good job i started my diet today as i dont want to get any fatter.:behindsofa:


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Day 9, Thurs 14th jan.

5 mins warm up and stretch.

5 x 3 minutes punchbags. (Good constant tempo)

5 x 1 minute punchbags. (Going all out)

Cardio workout.

This was a 50 metre sprint then a slow jog back to the station where i do 10 reps of an exercise then back into the sprint then jog back round fto do 10 reps of something else then off again until completed.

10 x burpees

Sprint

10 x chinups

Sprint

10 x starjumps

Sprint

10 x burpees

Sprint

10 x pullups

Sprint

10 x starjumps

Sprint

10 x burpees

Sprint

10 x v-bar pull ups

Sprint

10 x starjumps

Sprint.

Took me 8 mins 09 secs.

Abs.

5 x 50 various sit up and crunch variations.

Weighed 101.5kg.


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Day 8, Friday 15th jan.

Flat bench press.

60kg x 12

105kg x 10

107.5kg x 10

Dumbell press.

75lbs x 12

75lbs x 12

Dumbell flys.

70lbs x 12

75lbs x 10

Squats.

50kg x 10

75kg x 10

95kg x 10

Leg curls.

95kg x 10

95kg x 10

Reverse leg curls.

65kg x 10

65kg x 10

Deadlift.

70kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

Bent over rows.

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

70kg x 10

Single arm rows.

100lbs x 10

100lbs x 10

Front shoulder press.

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

Lateral raises.

40lbs x 10

40lbs x 10

Situps.

3x10

Side knee raises.

3x15

Hyperextensions.

10 x 2 sets.

Felt really good today and made a few small gains although my weight is back up to 101.6kg aka 16stone....not gud although i'm not panicking yet.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

must say that altho youre workouts are light theres quite a lot of total sets there...

if you remain natural you`ll have to focus much more on more rest days...

focus all youre effort onto deads squats n big pressing movements the rest just shape muscle..

i had a back fusion last year at 41 and am very limited to how i train deads n squats,its noit a case of growing a pair lol its finding a rom that suits you and that you can maintain week in week out with no injury...

i bought myself a trap bar for deads and its the best money ive spent...

thats a hellova good time for a marathon bud-nutter!


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

crazycal1 said:


> must say that altho youre workouts are light theres quite a lot of total sets there...
> 
> if you remain natural you`ll have to focus much more on more rest days...
> 
> ...


Yeah they light are but they will be increased as soon as i start geting into the swing of things again....thats the plan anyway.

Just want to get that 140kg bench going and the squats, deads etc will be my priority.

It was a gud time but i didnt want to be a skinny chicken legged marathon runner so i never took it seriously.

Cheers for the advice.


----------



## 100K CARDIOMACHINE (Jan 8, 2010)

Just to let anyone know who may be interested I am moving my journal to here as the members seem to be far more interested and helpfull, no offence. Gud luk all.

Bodybuilding.com - CARDIOMACHINE's BodySpace


----------

